# Tristar Diana Mag Series



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Does anyone have any experiance with the Tristar 12ga semi-auto Diana Mag series shotgun? How well does it handle the light game loads? What are your thoughts on it?

I know you tend to get what you pay for, but I am pretty hard on shotguns especially for duck hunting and don't really want to drop alot of money in the muck! I have always wanted a semi-auto for dove, pheasant, duck and goose hunting. Just kind of a behind the seat type gun for when the moment strikes.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND
Did your gun that you can't miss with break, or do you just feel the need to give me a chance when we shoot the clays?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

SODSUCKER,

No my guns never break, only me! :lol:

My old semi-auto won't cycle the light game loads. Saw the add in Fleet Farm for the Tristar and wondering if they work well with the lighter loads.

Are you going to do any dove hunting this year?


----------

